# Craftsman 315 Series Table Saw with Router Table Extension



## John in Dallas (Jul 10, 2020)

I recently bought a Craftsman 315.228390 table saw with Router Table built-in to the Extension wing. I plan to use it with an old Craftsman router; however, I do not have any of the red inserts, or any other pieces of the puzzle. Although only rarely does this equipment show up on eBay; typically included in a package deal to sell the entire Extension Wing.

If anyone knows where I might find this equipment, especially the inserts, I would greatly appreciate a hint. One insert will do for now, regardless of its inside diameter. I plan to use it as a guide to make my own zero-clearance router inserts.

The red inserts' outer diameter is 2.5" (63.5mm).

Pictures below.

Thanks!!! John in Dallas


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

ebay


----------



## John in Dallas (Jul 10, 2020)

I've been watching eBay for a week. There is a router kit currently listed but for a different Craftsman table saw, but the current price is way beyond my budget.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Try this site .....*

Here's a quick web search I did;
https://www.google.com/search?channel=cus2&client=firefox-b-1-d&q=router+table+insert+rings


It shows this for Craftsman:
https://www.amazon.com/Router-Table-Insert-Craftsman-Others/dp/B07DH3QKMY


OR .... go to https://www.ptreeusa.com/rtr_router_plates.html

They have these insert rings, but the outside diameter is critical for your router table. You can use a large size and carefully sand them smaller, but that's a last resort.


*








Level Lock Rings 5 Piece Set *








This five-piece set of Level-Loc Reducing Rings fits the Kreg Precision Router Table Insert Plate, as well as Precision Router Table Lift, allowing you to customize the size of the opening around the bit. The set includes rings with 3/4", 13/8", 15/8", and 21/8" openings, plus one “blank” ring that you can use to create your own custom-sized or zero-clearance ring. The set comes with a molded storage tray that has slots to hold all five Level-Loc Reducing Rings, plus slots to hold the three rings that come with the Precision Router Table Insert Plate or Precision Router Table Lift. Each slot is marked with the opening size, making it easy to keep the rings organized. 
*Features:*


 3/4", 13/8", 15/8", and 21/8" openings
 Plus one "blank" ring to create custom ring
Includes molded storage tray with slots
 Slots are marked with opening size
 
Item# Description Price Quantity 4406 Kreg® Level Lock Rings 5 Piece Set $24.99 







A great little shop made router lift:


----------



## Dorsey (9 mo ago)

John in Dallas said:


> I recently bought a Craftsman 315.228390 table saw with Router Table built-in to the Extension wing. I plan to use it with an old Craftsman router; however, I do not have any of the red inserts, or any other pieces of the puzzle. Although only rarely does this equipment show up on eBay; typically included in a package deal to sell the entire Extension Wing.
> 
> If anyone knows where I might find this equipment, especially the inserts, I would greatly appreciate a hint. One insert will do for now, regardless of its inside diameter. I plan to use it as a guide to make my own zero-clearance router inserts.
> 
> ...


Did you ever find a source for these? I also have the cast iron wing and a craftsman router but need the red rings. Any help is appreciated


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Did you ever find a source for these? I also have the cast iron wing and a craftsman router but need the red rings. Any help is appreciated


Did you read all the posts here?
Is the cast iron wing also the router table like my Bench Dog cast iron router extension?









If so, there's a rectangular opening for the router plate. If NOT there may only be a round opening about 2.5" diameter. Which do you have?There a lot of round red inserts BUT they are made to lock into the router plate.





Router Table Plates


Peachtree Woodworking is your one stop shop to Router Table Plates.




www.ptreeusa.com





*








Level Lock Rings 5 Piece Set*​​







This five-piece set of Level-Loc Reducing Rings fits the Kreg Precision Router Table Insert Plate, as well as Precision Router Table Lift, allowing you to customize the size of the opening around the bit. The set includes rings with 3/4", 13/8", 15/8", and 21/8" openings, plus one “blank” ring that you can use to create your own custom-sized or zero-clearance ring. The set comes with a molded storage tray that has slots to hold all five Level-Loc Reducing Rings, plus slots to hold the three rings that come with the Precision Router Table Insert Plate or Precision Router Table Lift. Each slot is marked with the opening size, making it easy to keep the rings organized.
*Features:*

3/4", 13/8", 15/8", and 21/8" openings
Plus one "blank" ring to create custom ring
Includes molded storage tray with slots
Slots are marked with opening size



If Craftsman made their own style opening, you'll have trouble finding them, except possibly on Ebay.
Take a photo of the opening and post it here!


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

John in Dallas said:


> I recently bought a Craftsman 315.228390 table saw with Router Table built-in to the Extension wing. I plan to use it with an old Craftsman router; however, I do not have any of the red inserts, or any other pieces of the puzzle. Although only rarely does this equipment show up on eBay; typically included in a package deal to sell the entire Extension Wing.
> 
> If anyone knows where I might find this equipment, especially the inserts, I would greatly appreciate a hint. One insert will do for now, regardless of its inside diameter. I plan to use it as a guide to make my own zero-clearance router inserts.
> 
> ...


I have that exact table and a router came with it when purchased. The router went unused for a decade, still in its plastic case until last year when I converted a butcher block into a standing desk and I pulled out the router for the first time. That desk:









I have never had the router attached to the table saw table but when I saw this post and the parts you are looking for it hit me that I may have it...or at least it looks familiar. If I remember I will do some searching. If it is just the one insert you want, you certainly could borrow it for a pattern if I find it. Wish me luck.


----------



## pellikan64 (Dec 15, 2021)

I've got the same saw and the same issue. I've tried a bunch of online searching with no exact match. I tried ordering some from searspartsdirect.com but after a month with no delivery I called and was told they're out of stock. Here's hoping someone finds something!


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

Curiosity got the best of me and I ran up and took a look. Got it. As alluded, not willing to part with the whole kit but will send you one of the inserts. Looks like they snap in as oppose to screw...so that might add some difficulty. 
Send your address to: [email protected] with something in the subject where I know what it is about and I will send one out.


----------



## Biotec (Mar 14, 2021)

the 315. is ryobi

Router Throat Plate, Ryobi replacement part no.s

975424-002 Throat Plate (1/2 in.)
975424-003 Throat Plate (1 in.)
975424-004 Throat Plate (1-1/2 in.)
975424-005 Throat Plate (2 in.)
975424-006 Throat Plate (1-1/8 in.)
router_mounting_kit_operators_manual.pdf


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

LilMtnDave said:


> Curiosity got the best of me and I ran up and took a look. Got it. As alluded, not willing to part with the whole kit but will send you one of the inserts. Looks like they snap in as oppose to screw...so that might add some difficulty.
> Send your address to: [email protected] with something in the subject where I know what it is about and I will send one out.


Nice offer!
Could you take a few photos of it first, so maybe we could duplicate it. Especially the OD and thickness measurements?
OP, post a request for someone with a 3D printer to make them once you get the sample.
I would, but my printer barely prints in 2 D .......


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

woodnthings said:


> Nice offer!
> Could you take a few photos of it first, so maybe we could duplicate it. Especially the OD and thickness measurements?
> OP, post a request for someone with a 3D printer to make them once you get the sample.
> I would, but my printer barely prints in 2 D .......


I was thinking the same thing when I saw that multiple people might want a set. One of my sons works for Protolab and they are pretty big on the 3D printing. I will ask him about it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome! specially for a part that's extinct!
Is 3 D printing anything like MIG welding where the metal just spits out and melts into the main pieces?


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

woodnthings said:


> Wow, that's awesome! specially for a part that's extinct!
> Is 3 D printing anything like MIG welding where the metal just spits out and melts into the main pieces?


Sounds similar. Never done it but I know 3D printing takes a 3D image that has been broken down into slices and it then prints slice after slice of say, plastic, liquified as it goes through a heated tip... building up the object it is creating. I also have held plastic pieces made by a 3D printer that were not that dissimilar to the router inserts we are talking about here.

Edit: Here is a good overview...


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

John in Dallas said:


> I recently bought a Craftsman 315.228390 table saw with Router Table built-in to the Extension wing. I plan to use it with an old Craftsman router; however, I do not have any of the red inserts, or any other pieces of the puzzle. Although only rarely does this equipment show up on eBay; typically included in a package deal to sell the entire Extension Wing.
> 
> If anyone knows where I might find this equipment, especially the inserts, I would greatly appreciate a hint. One insert will do for now, regardless of its inside diameter. I plan to use it as a guide to make my own zero-clearance router inserts.
> 
> ...


Ok...Good News. Talked to my son and he is willing create the 3D CAD image and 3D print up a set of the inserts. "Piece of cake". I will pass on the the 5 from the kit to him next weekend as they are coming over for Easter. 

@Dorsey?? @pellikan64 ?? Once the images are created the product is not that expensive.

He was talking doing it as a favor to me, but I am sure some gratuity from those who want a set would be appreciated.

I will keep y'all posted.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, I'm glad my suggestion has worked out in this most favorable way! It was a wild idea at the time, but apparently not that far fetched.
Ain't this a great place to hang out? Nice of you to help out for sure.


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

woodnthings said:


> Well, I'm glad my suggestion has worked out in this most favorable way! It was a wild idea at the time, but apparently not that far fetched.
> Ain't this a great place to hang out? Nice of you to help out for sure.


Actually, this seems like a perfect application for a 3D printer. Jobs like this are kind of what my son's company specializes in, but on a larger scale. On a smaller scale, he tells me a decent 3D printer can be had for <$500 that could simply do runs like this. I may have to check that out as maybe a side hustle as I bet there are thousands of out-of-stock parts with people searching for them. But, yeah, @woodnthings thanks for chiming in.
"You just keep thinkin Butch, that's what you are good at"


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

LilMtnDave said:


> Ok...Good News. Talked to my son and he is willing create the 3D CAD image and 3D print up a set of the inserts. "Piece of cake". I will pass on the the 5 from the kit to him next weekend as they are coming over for Easter.
> 
> @Dorsey?? @pellikan64 ?? Once the images are created the product is not that expensive.
> 
> ...


Ok...I never got a response from any of you who expressed a need for the insert, after the point I suggested I could supply 3D printed versions. I would at like least one, "hell yeah" from the OP, or the other 2, before I hand this off to my son tomorrow...otherwise I will not burden him. Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Did you ever find a source for these? I also have the cast iron wing and a craftsman router but need the red rings. Any help is appreciated





LilMtnDave said:


> Ok...I never got a response from any of you who expressed a need for the insert, after the point I suggested I could supply 3D printed versions. I would at like least one, "hell yeah" from the OP, or the other 2, before I hand this off to my son tomorrow...otherwise I will not burden him. Thanks.


The original thread started on 6-10- 2020. Dorsey last inquired 4- 4-2022 and pellikan64 on 4-8-2022.
I think your generous offer should not go forward until you get a response.
That's sad actually. You can't use the tool without the inserts.


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

woodnthings said:


> The original thread started on 6-10- 2020. Dorsey last inquired 4- 4-2022 and pellikan64 on 4-8-2022.
> I think your generous off should not go forward until you get a response.
> That's sad actually. You can't use the tool without the inserts.


Thanks...I had not noticed the date on the OP. I now see he was just a short timer here having not posted since July 2020. Doh! So I guess it is up the @pellikan64 or @Dorsey to reply.


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

My son did end out taking one of the inserts as opposed to all five. He may or may not get to it as I told him of the current situation here. He said it would ultimately take him little time to CAD-up. He also wondered if just a blank would be enough, leaving the various size holes to be cut by the user...additionally he wondered if a blank could be created with punch-out circles added. I will update here if he finds the time.


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

I did have one question though, never having used a router table...while most of the inserts just had circles of varying diameters, one of the inserts is notched. Can someone explain the purpose of the notch?








Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Those inserts are for "clearance" around different size router bits. They are not made to a precise dimension. I would guess that 3 sizes would suffice, 3/8" , 7/8" and 1 1/8". If there's a need for a larger hole size, it could be drilled out from a smaller one. Or just raise the spinning bit up into one that's secured in place?
Once the OD is set up, it can't be too much more trouble to make the centers different sizes?
Maybe, a blank plate would be a good idea for smaller bits as suggested?

I have no clue regarding the notch, and have never seen that before.


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

woodnthings said:


> Those inserts are for "clearance" around different size router bits. They are not made to a precise dimension. I would guess that 3 sizes would suffice, 3/8" , 7/8" and 1 1/8". If there's a need for a larger hole size, it could be drilled out from a smaller one. Or just raise the spinning bit up into one that's secured in place?
> Once the OD is set up, it can't be too much more trouble to make the centers different sizes?
> Maybe, a blank plate would be a good idea for smaller bits as suggested?
> 
> I have no clue regarding the notch, and have never seen that before.


Yeah, understood the purpose of the different diameters...it was just the notch I did not. There are 5 inserts in the pack with one being the notched one pictured which does represent a unique diameter.
.
You are correct, with the CAD software, changing the hole diameter would not be difficult... Just thought if one design could somehow accommodate all five of the current diameters then we are talking 1 part and not 5.

Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

LilMtnDave said:


> Yeah, understood the purpose of the different diameters...it was just the notch I did not. There are 5 inserts in the pack with one being the notched one pictured which does represent a unique diameter.
> .
> You are correct, with the CAD software, changing the hole diameter would not be difficult... Just thought if one design could somehow accommodate all five of the current diameters then we are talking 1 part and not 5.
> 
> Thanks


I could be wrong, but if only one size would actually work, I think all the major companies would be doing it that way. I appreciate your thinking about it in a new way, however. When you are making 5 vs 5,000 you can make them in entirely different ways. I was in charge of making devices for the handicapped students at a rehab facility and that was THE hardest thing to do, making them in small numbers by limited means, hand tools, milling machines, etc.


----------



## pellikan64 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi again,
Yeah, I'd like to have one. Very generous, thank you. I can also get access to a 3D printer through the local library. I would guess a lot of libraries across the country also have included Maker Spaces. If the file for the 3D print was available I could make one for my friend who also has the same saw. It kind of trades time (drawing the CAD) for money (shipping) but it could make the part available to a larger audience. I'll send a PM
Sorry about the wait for a response. I had a long Easter weekend.


----------



## Biotec (Mar 14, 2021)

the slot in the small insert
I'm not sure which one owner's manual I saw it in but it was made for the sabre saw mounted under the table.


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

pellikan64 said:


> Hi again,
> Yeah, I'd like to have one. Very generous, thank you. I can also get access to a 3D printer through the local library. I would guess a lot of libraries across the country also have included Maker Spaces. If the file for the 3D print was available I could make one for my friend who also has the same saw. It kind of trades time (drawing the CAD) for money (shipping) but it could make the part available to a larger audience. I'll send a PM
> Sorry about the wait for a response. I had a long Easter weekend.


Ok, I will let my son know that you responded and that will give him some incentive. I cannot speak for him on giving up the 3D image.


----------



## pellikan64 (Dec 15, 2021)

LilMtnDave said:


> Ok, I will let my son know that you responded and that will give him some incentive. I cannot speak for him on giving up the 3D image.


Understood, it's his creative work and he has a right to protect it. That said, I'd still like a copy of the file if he's willing to share; his choice.


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

woodnthings said:


> I could be wrong, but if only one size would actually work, I think all the major companies would be doing it that way. I appreciate your thinking about it in a new way, however. When you are making 5 vs 5,000 you can make them in entirely different ways. I was in charge of making devices for the handicapped students at a rehab facility and that was THE hardest thing to do, making them in small numbers by limited means, hand tools, milling machines, etc.


I agree it is probably not worth much extra time...so I will not push it with my son. That said, I have worked with enough "major companies" to know we cannot always rely on them for innovation. Sometimes they are pushing their design because they have 5000 to sell.


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

First printing:









Son is going to run it over sometime in the next couple of days so we can check the viability...then he will print the other diameters.
@pellikan64


----------



## pellikan64 (Dec 15, 2021)

LilMtnDave said:


> Son is going to run it over sometime in the next couple of days so we can check the viability...then he will print the other diameters.
> @pellikan64


Looks pretty good, from what I can tell in the photo. One of these days I'll have to figure out the whole 3D printing thing. Funny, I've learned to use 3+ different CAD programs but never made the jump to 3D printing.


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

LilMtnDave said:


> Son is going to run it over sometime in the next couple of days so we can check the viability...then he will print the other diameters.
> @pellikan64


Should have mentioned that the 3D printed one pictured above is the cleaner/smoother one. Son just stopped by and the insert is close to perfect. He was not satisfied with the difference in amount of "snap"-in though on my table and is going to beef things up there as test 2. Assuming that is the final test...he figures he can print the other diameters next week.
I told him he did not have to accommodate the slotted one which @Biotec identified for us, but he looked at it and said "not a big deal". Material-wise it seems to be apples and apples.

A little closer anyway...


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

LilMtnDave said:


> Should have mentioned that the 3D printed one pictured above is the cleaner/smoother one. Son just stopped by and the insert is close to perfect. He was not satisfied with the difference in amount of "snap"-in though on my table and is going to beef things up there as test 2. Assuming that is the final test...he figures he can print the other diameters next week.
> I told him he did not have to accommodate the slotted one which @Biotec identified for us, but he looked at it and said "not a big deal". Material-wise it seems to be apples and apples.
> 
> A little closer anyway...


Test II was fruitful. The insert now has the same "snap" as original and the result is cleaner than the original. He is going to proceed with printing out a set (or two) of all the diameters. 
@pellikan64, I should have something in the mail by the end of the week.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I’m not sure of why those particular inserts were created with a notch, but I’ve done something similar with one of my inserts to improve dust collection when routing dados and groves. It helps clear out the chips that typically get caught in the dado/groove.


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)




----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

Well, after not too long a wait, the 3D printer experiment is a success. @pellikan64, your set did not make the mail last week but should be heading your way tomorrow. The material used was PLA which has much the same feel as the original injection-molded versions. 
It was interesting learning more about the process and what goes into it. It seems that one could benefit by some research into high-demand plastic parts that are out-of-stock but still in demand. Material cost is pretty small so the main cost is the CAD work. Printing time can be slow.


----------



## pellikan64 (Dec 15, 2021)

They arrived and fit well, thanks Dave. They fit just shy of the level of the table.


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

pellikan64 said:


> They arrived and fit well, thanks Dave. They fit just shy of the level of the table.


You are welcome. Happy to help out. The originals fit similarly.


----------



## Bob Kilmer (8 mo ago)

LilMtnDave said:


> Ok...I never got a response from any of you who expressed a need for the insert, after the point I suggested I could supply 3D printed versions. I would at like least one, "hell yeah" from the OP, or the other 2, before I hand this off to my son tomorrow...otherwise I will not burden him. Thanks.


Hi, I am just now looking for the same rings. Is your offer still on the table?


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

Bob Kilmer said:


> Hi, I am just now looking for the same rings. Is your offer still on the table?


Sorry they are gone. I am willing to send you the 3D files. With them you should be able to find someplace/someone to print the one or more that you want.

I sent one of the files to Xometry and they would do 1 for $11. I did not research others but, bet you could find a cheaper source.


----------



## Redhead51 (7 mo ago)

Hi, I was given the same saw recently and rebuilt it with new arbor bearings. I have two Craftsman man routers that fit the cast iron router extension but no plastic inserts. I would like to keep this extension table for my personal saw. So I would like a copy of the 3D file(s) to try & make inserts. My daughter, a Jr College lab director, said she can make the inserts if they are compatible with MakerSpace if I understood her correctly.


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

Redhead51 said:


> Hi, I was given the same saw recently and rebuilt it with new arbor bearings. I have two Craftsman man routers that fit the cast iron router extension but no plastic inserts. I would like to keep this extension table for my personal saw. So I would like a copy of the 3D file(s) to try & make inserts. My daughter, a Jr College lab director, said she can make the inserts if they are compatible with MakerSpace if I understood her correctly.


I can do that. Send an email to [email protected] putting something in the subject that identifies you.


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

LilMtnDave said:


> I can do that. Send an email to [email protected] putting something in the subject that identifies you.


They have been sent. Let me know how they work out. I had used basic PLA plastic when I had my sets printed and it seemed to match the plastic of the originals quite well.


----------



## NYFISHON (29 d ago)

LilMtnDave said:


> They have been sent. Let me know how they work out. I had used basic PLA plastic when I had my sets printed and it seemed to match the plastic of the originals quite well.


Hey, would love to have these print files to get my router back in service. Any chance someone could send these my way?


----------

